# What kind of Bit Do I need For eyeglass Lens Groove



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello to all. 
I would like to make a pair of eyeglass frames out of wood. I would like to know what kind of bit would allow me to cut a u-shaped groove for the lenses to sit in. What I mean by "u-shaped", is a wall on each side of the groove to prevent the lens from moving and falling out. Also, I would need the groove to be very narrow, about a 1.5 mm. Perhaps a luthiers supply house would have a bit that small, but I don't know what kind of bit to ask for. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

Mack


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

mack. said:


> Hello to all.
> I would like to make a pair of eyeglass frames out of wood. I would like to know what kind of bit would allow me to cut a u-shaped groove for the lenses to sit in. What I mean by "u-shaped", is a wall on each side of the groove to prevent the lens from moving and falling out. Also, I would need the groove to be very narrow, about a 1.5 mm. Perhaps a luthiers supply house would have a bit that small, but I don't know what kind of bit to ask for. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
> 
> Mack


Mack, may be something you can use here...

STEWMAC.COM : Routing bits


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A 1/16" slotting bit would be close to that size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good job for the
dremel saw blade with a small brass tube/washers fixed in place for a brass guide bushing

SE SS45HS 5-Piece High Speed Steel Saw Blade with Mandrels - Amazon.com

====



mack. said:


> Hello to all.
> I would like to make a pair of eyeglass frames out of wood. I would like to know what kind of bit would allow me to cut a u-shaped groove for the lenses to sit in. What I mean by "u-shaped", is a wall on each side of the groove to prevent the lens from moving and falling out. Also, I would need the groove to be very narrow, about a 1.5 mm. Perhaps a luthiers supply house would have a bit that small, but I don't know what kind of bit to ask for. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
> 
> Mack


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied, It's much appreciated. 

Dmeadows, I visited that same Stew Mac page today and was overwhelmed. I've used flush trim bits and round over bits, everything else I know nothing about. I sure one of the bits that stew mac has would work, I just need to figure out which one. Thanks


Thanks Chuck& bobj3, I'll look into your suggestions


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mack, eyeglass lenses do not fit into a slot. The lens has a very slight groove cut around it and the frame has an internal groove. A plastic filament (like fishing line) is wound around the lens and forced into the cavity to retain the lens. Metal and plastic are not prone to movement like wood is. Unless you want your lenses falling out with changes in temperature and humidity I think you should pass on this idea. Wooden temples work fine since they are secured with tiny screws, I have seen them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Perhaps a bit like this would solve the problem.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, it's the right design but way too large. Maximum OD on the cutter would need to be 1/4" to work with the radius required. The frame would have to be at least two pieces laminated together for strength, a single layer would split very quickly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; you bring up a really important issue!
In order to machine the groove, one would have to have one's fingers waaaay too close to the 'whirly bit' (as the contest winner so succinctly put it).

Your description of the lens mounting system caught my attention. I know my drug store sunglasses don't have the string thing...I've had to put the lenses back in after they popped out! Oh, right!...


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Perhaps a bit like this would solve the problem.


Hi Harry,
That may work. What kind of bit is that? Thanks




Mike said:


> Mack, eyeglass lenses do not fit into a slot. The lens has a very slight groove cut around it and the frame has an internal groove. A plastic filament (like fishing line) is wound around the lens and forced into the cavity to retain the lens. Metal and plastic are not prone to movement like wood is. Unless you want your lenses falling out with changes in temperature and humidity I think you should pass on this idea. Wooden temples work fine since they are secured with tiny screws, I have seen them.


Hi Mike,

You raise some good points that I will certainly look into. The frame face plate and temples will be laminated and glued up at right angles (3 ply) so the wood should be stable enough to withstand changes in humidity, thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a butt in post
2 flute, carbide tipped with totally enclosed ball bearing guides. 

For use in trimming laminates. 
Makes a "V" where the two pieces join together, effectively hiding a less than perfect joint. 
Ideal for cabinets and drawers. 

#6505 5/8" 1-3/16" 1/4" $11.00 
#8805 5/8" 1-3/16" 1/2" $11.00

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

==



mack. said:


> Hi Harry,
> That may work. What kind of bit is that? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike said:


> Mack, eyeglass lenses do not fit into a slot. The lens has a very slight groove cut around it and the frame has an internal groove. A plastic filament (like fishing line) is wound around the lens and forced into the cavity to retain the lens. Metal and plastic are not prone to movement like wood is. Unless you want your lenses falling out with changes in temperature and humidity I think you should pass on this idea. Wooden temples work fine since they are secured with tiny screws, I have seen them.


Mike,I have been fitting lenses to wooden frames for years,no secret,they are glased the same way as metal frames except the the screw fits into a recessed nut or occasionally are wood type screw. Spectacle43


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

spectacle43 said:


> Mike,I have been fitting lenses to wooden frames for years,no secret,they are glased the same way as metal frames except the the screw fits into a recessed nut or occasionally are wood type screw. Spectacle43


Hi spectacle43,
May i ask what do you use to cut the bevel that the lenses fits in? Also to piggy back on what you were saying about the screws, Im using the old style hinges 2 3's with micro "wood type screws", thank.

Thanks again bobj3


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

You start with a blank 160mmx75mm,thenYou cut the internal eyeshape and sand and finish it,then machine a vee groove in each eye shape, the rectangular frame blank gives you ample protection from the tool.You then cut the external shape and bridge fitting to suit the the original eyeshape. frame manufacturers have done that for years before the introduction of moulded frames.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brian, do you have/use any of these National Optronics, Gerber, LOH or Coburn machines in Oz? I was a part of the machine repair department of what was the largest independent eyeglass manufacturer in the US. The Horizon 2 lens shaping machine used a special case Bosch 1600 series router motor. I did not manufacture any glasses, I just repaired the machines used to make them.


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

spectacle43 said:


> You start with a blank 160mmx75mm,thenYou cut the internal eyeshape and sand and finish it,then machine a vee groove in each eye shape, the rectangular frame blank gives you ample protection from the tool.You then cut the external shape and bridge fitting to suit the the original eyeshape. frame manufacturers have done that for years before the introduction of moulded frames.


Hi spectacle43,
Thanks for the tutorial. Interesting that you machine the bevel in the frame before the frame is cut for protection. What kind of router bit will cut the v groove? Thank you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Just a butt in post
> 2 flute, carbide tipped with totally enclosed ball bearing guides.
> 
> For use in trimming laminates.
> ...


Isn't that exactly the same as the one shown in my photograph Bob?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

spectacle43 said:


> You start with a blank 160mmx75mm,thenYou cut the internal eyeshape and sand and finish it,then machine a vee groove in each eye shape, the rectangular frame blank gives you ample protection from the tool.You then cut the external shape and bridge fitting to suit the the original eyeshape. frame manufacturers have done that for years before the introduction of moulded frames.


I never have made a pair of wooden spectacles, but if I had done so the method would have been exactly as Brian has described above and I would have used that bit shown in my original post which is: CMT Flush and V-Groove Router Bit


----------



## maxiarrieri93 (May 11, 2014)

Hello, im from Uruguay and i have a problem with the groove for my wood sunglasses, i dont make the the space for the lenses. 
i have a dremel, is good for the job?
plase answer [email protected]


----------

